# How much is this pony worth??



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

So I ride and train this pony named Blaze, and I really do love him to pieces<3

The other day, my mom asked me how much he would be IF he was for sale (which was WEIRD). I really have no idea though, and I haven't been able to come with anything. Do you guys have any ideas??

Blaze is a:
-12.2hh ponyXthoroughbred (his owner thinks)

-around 6 years old

-has been free jumped over 4 feet

-I have jumped him 3'6 ONCE, we consistently school 2'6-2'9 courses, and 3'-3'3 single fences

-its a bit hard to get him to keep weight on

-he has never been to a show, but I am showing him next summer starting off in pre-entry, but his owner (my coach) believes that we have the potential to be doing pre-training by the end of next year)

-he frames up quite nicely for me and moves off my leg, but I am the only one who can do that with him because I am the only one riding him with a bit 

-he is barefoot 

-great conformation and form over fences

-He was probably broke for western gaming, but my coach (his owner) picked him up when they found him as this little scrawny thing in a paddock while looking at another horse. He had a BIG problem with carrying a bit when they got him, she tried using him for lessons, but he started rearing which made it dangerous for the kids, so nobody really rode him for a while. I started riding him, and eventually got him to carry a bit again, and now he only really rears if the rider is giving conflicting signals and he just gets confused or scared, so he rears. He doesn't do this often, it is becoming less and less frequent. He has SUCH a soft mouth with the bit, you need to have CRAZY quiet hands. Now he is at the point where he can take certain kids (advanced beginners?), if they use the bitless bridle. My 9 year old sister rode him in summer camp with his bitless, and she is learning to jump stadium courses 

Sorry that was so long, he is just a pretty special pony and I wanted to make sure I covered everything so that I could get an accurate a price as possible 

We are in Ontario, Canada BTW

Blaze:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks cute, but sorry no idea how to start pricing him, it depends how much the owner asks and what people will pay! It is so dependent on area, best to search the local ads for similar sounding horses, and then you will have a starting point.


----------



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> He looks cute, but sorry no idea how to start pricing him, it depends how much the owner asks and what people will pay! It is so dependent on area, best to search the local ads for similar sounding horses, and then you will have a starting point.


Thank you  I tried looking through some ads and tried some search engines with some of his info, but even when I put in quite a generalized search, it couldn't really find anything in my area


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Any pony or horse is worth what someone will pay for them!

He looks like a good stamp but hard to say with just jumping pictures.

If he is suitable for a small child to ride then he would be worth a lot more than if he was only suitable for someone who has almost outgrown him to ride.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

What a cutie! I'm not sure what he'd be worth as I have no idea of Canadian horse value, but as Foxhunter said, if he's a kid's ride then he'll be worth a fair bit. Don't fret too much about your mum asking how much he might be worth - your parents might be doing a calculation of their assets. They may need to do this to work out their total net worth for anything from tax purposes to taking out a loan.

I find the best way to work out the value of your horse is to look on various horse ad websites and find horses with similar age, uses, training and breeding, and work out the average. Expect slightly lower than the average because many people advertise above market value, then drop their prices over time.


----------



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys so much for the help  right now, there are a few smaller kids that can ride him (like my sister), IF they are riding him in his bitless bridle, otherwise, if they were to pull on his mouth too hard, or to pull while kicking or something, that would be the kind of thing that would cause him confusion, so then he would rear. I don't know much about hunter jumper, but in eventing you cant ride dressage with a bitless, I'm not sure about the two jumping phases, so I'm not sure if a kid could show him, but a competent advanced beginner could ride him in his bitless  I'll keep working on trying to find some ads to compare him to 

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help on price as I am nearly an entire continent away from you, but I did want to pop in and say that he's just the cutest little thing and you've done a great job with him .


----------



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Sorry, I can't help on price as I am nearly an entire continent away from you, but I did want to pop in and say that he's just the cutest little thing and you've done a great job with him .


haha aww thank you<3


----------



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know if it would help, but here is the link to a video I made of him and I, it has jumping, flatwork, etc in it


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you have done a GREAT job with him, but IMO a pony who has a tendency to rear has a very low market value. I understand it is less frequent, but the majority of parents want something as safe as a house for their kids - I wouldn't touch a pony with that significant a vice, with a ten-foot barge pole... there are far too many good quality, quiet ponies out there to take the risk. 

I think he is a lovely pony, and no doubt he has significant value to YOU.. much like my daughters 22yo pony is worth her weight in gold to us, but not worth a cent in the market. I hope things continue to go the right direction for him but all I can give is my honest opinion.. which I hope doesn't offend you


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For fun, I'll take a try at a price and you'll have to let us know what eventually comes of this.

I'll say a base price of 800 (he appears to have good condition, sound and decent confirmation; he is trained, rideable and willing to interact with people) plus 200 for additional jumping skill plus 100 as he appears to have the ability to further refine his jumping and plus 100 as he`ll carry beginner kids under certain circumstances - so that makes a total of $1,200. Had he proven show experience and demonstrated skill with babysitting small kids, he would be worth double and quite likely triple that in the right market.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would show him next season. If he wins, you can probably get a pretty good price for him. It would just depend on your area how much.


----------



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

Maple said:


> I think you have done a GREAT job with him, but IMO a pony who has a tendency to rear has a very low market value. I understand it is less frequent, but the majority of parents want something as safe as a house for their kids - I wouldn't touch a pony with that significant a vice, with a ten-foot barge pole... there are far too many good quality, quiet ponies out there to take the risk.
> 
> I think he is a lovely pony, and no doubt he has significant value to YOU.. much like my daughters 22yo pony is worth her weight in gold to us, but not worth a cent in the market. I hope things continue to go the right direction for him but all I can give is my honest opinion.. which I hope doesn't offend you


I'm not offended at all!!  I get what you were saying, and was kind of thinking the same thing  I put all of the facts out there because I wanted an honest idea of how much he would be worth, vices and all, so I really appreciate your answer, thanks!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm with Maple on this one - 12.2 ponies are for kids who cannot sit to a rear, and shouldn't be expected to. They should be safe and predictable. In my honest opinion, a pony with this particular behavioural quirk should be given to the good home, never sold. 

Nice looking pony, I hope you continue to enjoy him, but you do know don't you that you'll have to stop growing! :lol:


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

i think he looks like an AWESOME pony to ride. He looks hard but talented and rewarding. Unfortunately there is not a very big market for small project ponies who rear(im trying to sell one myself). I think you could get 2,000 at the most. But if in a year if he is a packer at lower levels i think you could get up to 6,000. Especially with a lot of miles with children at shows (preferably winning)
he is VERY VERY VERY cute though


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If advertised in the right places, a good hunter pony can bring upward of $6000.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

The price can change too much depending on your area, if he can compete, if he can compete and win... 

Winning ponies, that can bring a young rider to big events, are pricey, even if they rear. Not-winning ponies, or ponies that will never have the chance to compete and prove themselves, cost way less. 

What you have to do is ask the owner. He might not want to give up a good school pony, or he might be more than willing to have you pay for his care. Those things change the price a lot. I know it sounds unfair, but the "market value" and the asked price can be different just because you already want _that_ pony, instead of just _a pony_. 

Ask your trainer. Then your mom will decide what to do.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I've seen the video now. It really shows how much you love him.

But I have to say something that probably will sound hurtful.

You look like you're already a bit too big for him. Not much, but you're going to get bigger, and he's not. I don't know how old are you, but you know (and no need to write here) how tall are your parents and if you are likely to still grow a lot in height. 

I personally wouldn't want to buy a pony, with the risk of outgrowing him in a year or so. That's my opinion, and it's not the true truth. Some kids even keep their ponies forever, just to love them until the end. Sadly, many others have to sell them, either to let someone else ride them, or because they want a horse to ride, and the family cannot afford two.


----------



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for the honesty, I really do appreciate it  

I am about to turn 16, and haven't grown in two years  My mom is really short, and my dad isn't especially tall either  I know I am a bit too big on him, but I'm not getting any bigger lol 

Thanks again for everyone's answers, I appreciate all of them!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I would as a project pony for a more experienced small youth, 1000-1500, and your market is small.

If you compete and win, he will be worth much more, and will have a larger number of people interested.


----------



## borrowedwings (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the answers!! I think I kind of have an idea of how much Blaze is worth  Turns out that the reason my mom wanted to know how much he was was because I AM GETTING A HORSE!! She wanted to know how much Blaze would be because she wanted to know if she could buy him for me AS WELL as another horse, so that way my sister would have a pony to ride in her lessons for now, but when she got bigger we wouldn't have to sell him  As much as I wish we could, I'm not so sure we will be able to get him, but still it is very exciting


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot! Fingers crossed that he can maybe come live with you (someone who understands and appreciates him).

:happydance:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

So exciting for you! He's a cute pony, and I hope it works out. I'm 28, 5'1", and weigh around 105lbs, so I can still as an adult ride ponies, and I recently discovered how fun they can be. I always had horses growing up, never got a pony, and never really was interested until I started training, rode a couple ponies, then a friend got a pony for her daughter, and I would get on and school her, and I had so much fun! I'd love to have him in my barn! Keep us updated! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

